# How to replace an Apple receipt



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

I just found out my wife sent our original powerbook and ipod receipts to the Cram&Jam rebate centre. If I have problems with either machine in the future I believe I need them for warranty purposes. Does anyone know how I can go about getting them replaced?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Receipts from Apple, or from an Apple dealer? Either way, phone and ask. Chances are that it's not a big deal.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> If I have problems with either machine in the future I believe I need them for warranty purposes.


If you're talking about AppleCare, that is incorrect. Warranty (or lack thereof, whichever case) is determined by looking up the computers Serial Number with Apple's records.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Ditto Lars,

Things have not changed since the begining, they use the serial number on the back of the unit for waranty purpose.
The serial number is traced to Apple through an online software, it either comes up valid or not, that simple.

Regards,

Denis


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Lars said:


> If you're talking about AppleCare, that is incorrect. Warranty (or lack thereof, whichever case) is determined by looking up the computers Serial Number with Apple's records.


The problem is that serial numbers, at least when bought through resellers, do not always match up with the date of purchase (for various reasons) and it is dumb not to have a hard copy of your invoice.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

I do not have applecare at the moment. I was actually figuring on getting it once my first year warranty runs out. It is a little tough to call them as I am here in Japan and 1-800 numbers don't work. Any idea as to whom I should email? I bought the book through the UBC bookstore to get the educators discount (English teacher).


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

try apple's support page here.

also, you should aim to get applecare about a month or so _before_ the factory warranty runs out. you won't be able to afterwards.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

yardarm51 said:


> I bought the book through the UBC bookstore to get the educators discount (English teacher).


You bought it at the UBC Bookstore? Phone them and ask. Apple won't have it if you bought it from a reseller.

Here is the UBC Bookstore contact page: http://www.bookstore.ubc.ca/common/contactus.html


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

yardarm51 said:


> It is a little tough to call them as I am here in Japan and 1-800 numbers don't work.


Not exactly on topic, but if you find that you want to call a number in NA again, use AT&T Relay Call


----------

